# Need help regarding stainless



## chippy1970 (13 Oct 2014)

Hi all looking for advice from any metal experts. Is 303 stainless steel round bar ok to use as a linear shaft with linear bearings. I wasn't sure if the surface is hard enough or will the ball bearing gradually groove into the steel ?


----------



## pcb1962 (14 Oct 2014)

I'm no expert, but 303 is an easy machining SS, which implies it's not too hard. I use ground silver steel with linear bearings, (eg http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Silver-Steel- ... 1600926020 ) which is also more dimensionally accurate if you're not intending to machine it before use.


----------



## Keith 66 (30 Oct 2014)

Problem with some stainless steels is galling where the metal picks up & seizes. Some grades can do this real quick. Not sure about 303 grade tho!


----------



## chippy1970 (31 Oct 2014)

I picked up some 303 and it seems ok so far


----------

